# Strength Wars: Deadlift Deathmatch



## NbleSavage (Nov 16, 2015)

"We got THREE Reps..."

*holds up two fingers*


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 17, 2015)

That host Tetzel is classic, he should be the singer of a metal band. Check out Zach Morris there in the front row with the black hat & black tank top.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 18, 2015)

Is it just me or was 'Markus' mostly back?


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Nov 19, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> That host Tetzel is classic, he should be the singer of a metal band. Check out Zach Morris there in the front row with the black hat & black tank top.



That cat does look like Zach Morris.  Zach from The College Years, when he bulked up.  Classic shit there!  Where's Slater?


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 19, 2015)

My back hurts just watching them.


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 19, 2015)

I love this series, thanks for posting.


----------

